
Apple makes lame attempt at placating App Store developers - iamelgringo
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2009/09/apple-makes-lame-attempt-at-placating-app-store-developers.ars
======
pxlpshr
That's exactly how I felt when we received the email from ADC. While in all
honesty it probably didn't take them a lot of time to consolidate their help
docs, I can't say I've relied on them since August of 2008. Would have
preferred their time and money be spent elsewhere.

I recognize behind the scenes is a lot more complex and I'm simplifying things
here but sigh, guess I'm just growing tired of the lack of transparency and
communication outside of robotic responses.

------
NathanKP
I don't think that Apple has ever been overly concerned with having other
developers program for their platforms. In some ways it seems as if they make
it difficult on purpose.

